# Basura charges



## Jules B (May 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what these new charges are for the basura collection in benalmadena in the costa del sol, we rent a property and have been given a bill for 62 euros for 3 months for the basura collection. Apparently the new law came in to force in January 2012 where the renter now has to pay the basura bill not the owners of the property. Having a headache trying to find out about these charges and exactly how much the actual basura is per year. Help!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Jules B said:


> Can anyone tell me what these new charges are for the basura collection in benalmadena in the costa del sol, we rent a property and have been given a bill for 62 euros for 3 months for the basura collection. Apparently the new law came in to force in January 2012 where* the renter now has to pay the basura bill not the owners of the property.* Having a headache trying to find out about these charges and exactly how much the actual basura is per year. Help!


Surely who pays the bill is specified in the rental contract? I haven't seen anything about a change in the law. Is your landlord having you on, perhaps?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Surely who pays the bill is specified in the rental contract? I haven't seen anything about a change in the law. Is your landlord having you on, perhaps?


yes, that's usually how it works


mine is 80 something a year - not in Benalmádena though


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine is only €17 a quarter but I'm not in Benalmádena either.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I rent and I pay basura.  348.89 per quarter

ETA and that's just been reduced for bars and restaurants. It was about 400 last quarter...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The 'basura tax' covers a number of things - it not only covers the rubbish collection (via the brown bins) but is also for the recycling bins. It also covers waste water (same as water rates - ish in UK) whether you are on mains sewerage or a septic tank.


So, it's a standard rate in most places - independent of size or value of property. 

It is linked to the water supply - if you change the name on your water contract, then they will ask if they should change the basura data as well.


I haven't heard of the law change but then all of our contracts have this as a cost to the tenant anyway.


In this area, our charges were 78euros (per year) last year and I'm sure they will have gone up in October when they are next due.



I am REALLY suprised at 1400 euros per annum for basura - this is more than my IBI!!!!! - I would strongly suggest that this is an error.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I am REALLY suprised at 1400 euros per annum for basura - this is more than my IBI!!!!! - I would strongly suggest that this is an error.


I should say that it is for a bar/restaurant/apartment. The whole bill for water, and basura this quarter was 482.34


----------



## Jules B (May 8, 2012)

The ayuntamiento has brought the new law in to practice this year ive had it confirmed, now with the water bill you get the rubbish bill as well and its the person who is in the property who pays it. Apparently they work your rubbish bill out on the amount of water you use ive been told, so my water bill was 24€ for 3 months and my rubbish was 67€ for 3 months.....so seems i wash very little and eat alot ! Craziest thing ive heard yet over here lol.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Jules B said:


> The ayuntamiento has brought the new law in to practice this year ive had it confirmed, now with the water bill you get the rubbish bill as well and its the person who is in the property who pays it. Apparently they work your rubbish bill out on the amount of water you use ive been told, so my water bill was 24€ for 3 months and my rubbish was 67€ for 3 months.....so seems i wash very little and eat alot ! Craziest thing ive heard yet over here lol.



So you don't wash much :lol:

I don't see why this is crazy at all - it's the same in UK. Makes good sense when you consider what they consider to be basura.


----------



## Jules B (May 8, 2012)

I think its crazy because when you have a rental agreement that says you pay the water and electric only and then they just decided to add on the basura. So you start renting a place for 700 a month and you have accounted for the extra water and electric and then they go and add something else on to it so in the end your paying near a 1000 a month just to rent!!!! They then dont take into account that normal people get very low wages here in Spain, so how is the person who is on a 20hr contract coming out with 600 a month suppose to pay the rent, water, basura and feed the family! Its all paper work and pay a bit extra here and add something else there. P.s Wash..... from now on im going in the swimming pool with my shampoo


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Jules B said:


> I think its crazy because when you have a rental agreement that says you pay the water and electric only and then they just decided to add on the basura. So you start renting a place for 700 a month and you have accounted for the extra water and electric and then they go and add something else on to it so in the end your paying near a 1000 a month just to rent!!!! They then dont take into account that normal people get very low wages here in Spain, so how is the person who is on a 20hr contract coming out with 600 a month suppose to pay the rent, water, basura and feed the family! Its all paper work and pay a bit extra here and add something else there. P.s Wash..... from now on im going in the swimming pool with my shampoo



My apologies - now I understand what you meant.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe just me but how is someone earning 600 euros per month supposed to pay rent of 700 a month anyway, before all your water, electric & basura.
As for the original point, nothing so far has been mentioned by our landlady as I can only imagine she pays it as we don't and hopefully it stays that way


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MacRov said:


> Maybe just me but how is someone earning 600 euros per month supposed to pay rent of 700 a month anyway, before all your water, electric & basura.
> As for the original point, nothing so far has been mentioned by our landlady as I can only imagine she pays it as we don't and hopefully it stays that way



How would your landlady get to hear about these changes?

The only way I've come across this change is via the forum - there's been no official communication and nothing in the press that I've seen.


I guess it's one of those changes that will gather momentum over time.


----------



## Jules B (May 8, 2012)

In Benalmadena and Torremolinos on the costa del sol the water board now put the basura charges in with the water charges, so if you pay the water you now have to pay the basura. If you actually get the water bill take a look at this months bill and its there on the right handside, your lucky if your landlord wont charge you for the rubbish but i bet most will.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Our water bill is due this month so I will have a look as it does get sent to us. Our water bills are pretty low so if it's hiked up then I'll know why.


----------



## Jules B (May 8, 2012)

Well ours was about 29 euros for water after all the charges actual water used 11 euros, basura was 60+ thats why Im so angry about it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Neighbour had a registered mail delivery from the town hall today which tells him that we will be charged (afaik) €45 a year for rubbish collection in future. Bearing in mind that they only collect two or three tim es a week now as opposed to every day a few years ago

I'm expecting my "council tax" bill to be the same or less when I get it, but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Ours has always been collected by the water company on the councils behalf. 14€ every 2 months +iva. Covers everything including the recycling , on which we still make money even in this crisis!!
We used to make so much money on the recycling before, that we used to send the director of cleaning & waste services to Real Madrids home games . :lol: Now we've sent him to prison !


----------

